# Overgrown beak?



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

So my baby (I really need to get working on a name) is 4 months old now and I was wondering what an overgrown beak looks like. These photos were taken about a week ago. No clue if her beak is overgrown or not... but then that's why I'm asking you guys. 

Oh, and if it is overgrown is that something an avian vet should do or something I can do? Thanks again.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I wouldn't say her beak was overgrown. Has she got cuttlebone in her cage? Cutting a beak is not something you can do yourself, it can split and that could be potentially dangerous, it's something for the vet to do. See what others say, but it doesn't look overgrown to me.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think it looks ok.  It does look long, but i think that may just be the shape, it doesn't appear to go too far past the bottom beak, which would be when you consider it over grown.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for that explanation Bea. I didn't know at what point a beak becomes overgrown, which is why I posted the pics and asked here. Plukie, She does have a cuttlebone/mineral block in her cage but I've never seen her use it (at least while I'm around). If her beak ever does need trimming I do have an avian vet I can take her to. Thanks you guys.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Like Bea & Plukie have said it doesn't look overgrown Which is good, because at least you don't have to go, too the avian vet


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

It doesn't look to bad nothing that cuttlefish won't sort out!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

It does not look to long, what is the brown stuff?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I think he/she's fine. Babies always look too small for their beak at first. Just make sure she has some cuttle bone, mineral blocks, lava rocks, chew toys..etc.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

I think the brown stuff is just a stain from all the spring mix (salad) she enjoys. It's what the breeder gave her. I'm trying to expand her taste in food but she is quite content to munch on her greens and her seeds.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> what is the brown stuff?


I was wondering the same thing  it looked a litte strange on my end I thought it was just the way I was seeing the picture.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats good that she is eating her veggies  I was worried about Spikes beak at first aswell but I read somewhere that pieds have a grey strip on each side of their upper beak.


----------

